# OverClocking is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

I think that it is bad to overclock CPU's. On my old computer that ran at 2.66GHz, and I overclocked it to 3.2GHz, I had it for about 3 weeks, and it burnt up. As for Video Card's, I don't know about them (I usually leave them stock). I thought that I would bring up my opinion on this one.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

....okay. Thank you.

Maybe you'll sway the hundreds of overclockers (just on this forum) and make them return to stock speeds.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

I always leave my video cards stock but since I got a Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 64, I'd like to OC my AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.41GHz (current speed) to a 2.8GHz or 2.9.


----------



## technicks (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks m8 i will keep that i mind.LOL


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I think that it is bad to overclock CPU's. On my old computer that ran at 2.66GHz, and I overclocked it to 3.2GHz, I had it for about 3 weeks, and it burnt up. As for Video Card's, I don't know about them (I usually leave them stock). I thought that I would bring up my opinion on this one.



Using a temp monitor app helps keep an eye on things, also should have improved cooling i guess.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

Technicks, how much do you think I could OC my CPU to?


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I think that it is bad to overclock CPU's. On my old computer that ran at 2.66GHz, and I overclocked it to 3.2GHz, I had it for about 3 weeks, and it burnt up. As for Video Card's, I don't know about them (I usually leave them stock). I thought that I would bring up my opinion on this one.


 You probably used a stock cooler. Did you?


----------



## Darknova (Jun 4, 2007)

J-Man said:


> You probably used a stock cooler. Did you?



Yeah, with no thermal paste


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I think that it is bad to overclock CPU's. On my old computer that ran at 2.66GHz, and I overclocked it to 3.2GHz, I had it for about 3 weeks, and it burnt up. As for Video Card's, I don't know about them (I usually leave them stock). I thought that I would bring up my opinion on this one.



You evil, evil person.. be gone! :shadedshu


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

*haha*


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I think that it is bad to overclock CPU's. On my old computer that ran at 2.66GHz, and I overclocked it to 3.2GHz, I had it for about 3 weeks, and it burnt up. As for Video Card's, I don't know about them (I usually leave them stock). I thought that I would bring up my opinion on this one.



It's bad to overclock CPUs because you fried yours. Good basis on which to form an opinion.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll OC a CPU before a GPU. Video cards seem a bit more sensitive.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 4, 2007)

Do you want to shout it, or shall I?


----------



## Darknova (Jun 4, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> It's bad to overclock CPUs because you *didn't do it properly*. Good basis on which to form an opinion.



 better


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

Darknova said:


> better



But 'fried' implies that.


----------



## LonGun (Jun 4, 2007)

common guys, the guy's just trying to provide some signal alert. Maybe inexperienced people will take that and decide to study more about overclocking before do some crazy things and learn some ugly lessons as results.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

J-Man said:


> You probably used a stock cooler. Did you?


Yea it supported up to 3.5GHz


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Yeah, with no thermal paste



Or stock Intel goop.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 4, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> But 'fried' implies that.



You're assuming he's that smart


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Yeah, with no thermal paste


FYI, I used thermal paste


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 4, 2007)

ahahahah this is one of funniest things i've seen, overclocking=bad.  are you kidding me?  ocing=excellent.  you can get a e6320 and oc it to a x6800 level.  how is that bad?  if i could overclock my cpu i would.  i'll overclock my gfx even though it's in a laptop (only when it's cool out, or i really need the extra fps).  seriously....overclocking is beast.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 4, 2007)

Overclocking is an art form its takes time to get good at, thats why im still using OC Crayola's


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ahahahah this is one of funniest things i've seen, overclocking=bad.  are you kidding me?  ocing=excellent.  you can get a e6320 and oc it to a x6800 level.  how is that bad?  if i could overclock my cpu i would.  i'll overclock my gfx even though it's in a laptop (only when it's cool out, or i really need the extra fps).  seriously....overclocking is beast.


It's also bad cuz u void warranties, and lower the life of the processor or gfx card


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm 14 and fried my chip overclocking it! That means overclocking is bad. No one should do it. Ever. Never, ever. No.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> It's also bad cuz u void warranties, and lower the life of the processor or gfx card



Which is why you do it gradually.

Plus you can get your chip to reach the speed of a more expensive one.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

This should be in Nonsense.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> FYI, I used thermal paste



Too much or too little? There are a number of factors that can go wrong, but if you spend time reading up and go slowly you wont necessarily fry your chip. As you may have noticed most of the people (myself included) overclock. Some only do moderate overclocks, others do extermem overclocks.

So to base an entire opinion on the fact that it went wrong because you missed something or wern't careful enough is really quite stupid.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Which is why you do it gradually.
> 
> Plus you can get your chip to reach the speed of a more expensive one.


that doesnt matter, cuz warranty is still voided.


----------



## technicks (Jun 4, 2007)

J-Man said:


> Technicks, how much do you think I could OC my CPU to?



I think 3.1 with good memory and cooling should be possible.
But if it runs at 2.9 it's fast enough.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

Get a good CPU cooler then try OC it then you'll be fine.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 4, 2007)

It wouldn't be overclocking if you didn't fry anything now and then


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

Cheers, Tech. I have a question, what's the best/easiest solution to OC my CPU? And when OC'in' CPU's, what does the CPU use more, volts, amps etc? I'm not sure. I have a 720W PSU with combined 32A.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> that doesnt matter, cuz warranty is still voided.



I didn't say it wasn't. Voiding your warranty is a lot better than also voiding your chip.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> I didn't say it wasn't. Voiding your warranty is a lot better than also voiding your chip.


I like to be covered on warranties


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 4, 2007)

J-Man said:


> Cheers, Tech. I have a question, what's the best/easiest solution to OC my CPU? And when OC'in' CPU's, what does the CPU use more, volts, amps etc? I'm not sure. I have a 720W PSU with combined 32A.



Guides here at TPU, Volts may need to be increased, and your PSU should be just fine.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I like to be covered on warranties



So why'd your overclock and ruin your chip?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> that doesnt matter, cuz warranty is still voided.



I could send any one of my overclocked processors in tomorrow under warranty and they would be replaced.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> that doesnt matter, cuz warranty is still voided.



Do you really think the manufacturer can tell if you ran a higher clock frequency than stock? 

*Zek Says: It doesn't matter what the manufacturer can and cannot prove, what does matter is the morality of doing such things. Also, if you claim a warranty that you don't deserve, you will only serve to increase the price of current and future products of the company. *

Ket says: That wasnt the point and you know it. The point is theres nothing wrong with removing a stock cooler entirely and using something much better, manufacturers may disagree, but at the end of the day if manufacturers dont want this done, they should use decent cooling in the first place.

They cant unless its something like a graphics card and the modified clocks were applied to the graphics bios and the card then reflashed. Even then they can only tell cos they no doubt would check the bios clocks for the card. If the card didnt completely screw up, then the original bios can be reflashed, and again they would never know. Seriously, your statement is up there with those made by people who seriously think its wrong to remove a stock cooler and apply some decent thermal compund, nevermind replace the stock cooler all together with something thats half decent. What kills components is high temperatures and poor cooling, not how fast something is run.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> So why'd your overclock and ruin your chip?


I wasn't thinking, and I wanted to see what I could do


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 4, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> So why'd your overclock and ruin your chip?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> ...Noobs. Do you really think the manufacturer can tell if you ran a higher clock frequency than stock? They cant unless its something like a graphics card and the modified clocks were applied to the graphics bios and the card then reflashed. Even then they can only tell cos they no doubt would check the bios clocks for the card. If the card didnt completely screw up, then the original bios can be reflashed, and again they would never know. Seriously, your statement is up there with those made by people who seriously think its wrong to remove a stock cooler and apply some decent thermal compund, nevermind replace the stock cooler all together with something thats half decent. What kills components is high temperatures and poor cooling, not how fast something is run.


They can tell cuz if a CPU burns up from overheating, it is logged and they will get an error number (i forgot what it was). plus, there are ways to tell if it was overclocked. the CPU logs temps, voltages, etc....


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I wasn't thinking, and I wanted to see what I could do



Which is also why you started this thread.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2007)

In my experiences...

Overclocking is fine as a "red-line" measure. You can red-line your car's engine for a few second no problem even if you're not a race car driver. However, if you leave it there, something's gonna give (transmission, engine, anything in between...). 

Same thing with overclocking. During it's peak, I could overclock my single core 3800 to 2.7GHz for benchmarking. I left it stock basically the rest of it's life. 

If I had left it at the "red line", I would have had to deal with all sorts of factors. 
I would have had to put in aftermarket cooling for the CPU
I would have had to maintain a higher voltage going to the CPU.
I would have had to overclock the RAM, which also would need more volts, and also wasn't getting cooler.
 I would have had to get better cooling for the RAM and chipset

All this does really is move the computer's red-line a few hundred MHz higher. But if you're a really good overclocker, you can easily bring that red-line a GHz or two higher without much difficulty. 

You basically had a bad experience, I'm sure if you really wanted to pick up overclocking again you could master the fine art of tweaking your computer. 

Or, you could spend your money on something worthwhile, like dinner and a movie for your girlfriend .


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> They can tell cuz if a CPU burns up from overheating, it is logged and they will get an error number (i forgot what it was). plus, there are ways to tell if it was overclocked. the CPU logs temps, voltages, etc....



If the processor dies from overheating because you overclocked it then you don't deserve a warranty.  Thats like crashing your car into a telephone pole then expecting Chevy/Ford/Dodge/etc to replace it.

No, the processor doesn't log temps/voltages/clock speeds/etc.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Or, you could spend your money on something worthwhile, like a girlfriend .



He means spending money on dinner for said girlfriend, not ordering a girlfriend. 

Not that you're old enough for that stuff.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> They can tell cuz if a CPU burns up from overheating, it is logged and they will get an error number (i forgot what it was). plus, there are ways to tell if it was overclocked. the CPU logs temps, voltages, etc....



Ok, but explain how they read a log in a burned up CPU?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> If the processor dies from overheating because you overclocked it then you don't deserve a warranty.
> 
> No, the processor doesn't log temps/voltages/clock speeds/etc.



Some cpus log temps/voltages/clock speeds/etc


----------



## Darknova (Jun 4, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Ok, but explain how they read a log in a burned up CPU?



He's making stuff up to try and validate his arguement...


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

Can someone find a article on how to OC CPU's please? I can't find one.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Ok, but explain how they read a log in a burned up CPU?



They hook it up to a machine


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

This is like the movie 300, only it's 300 vs. 1 instead of 1 million.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> He means spending money on dinner for said girlfriend, not ordering a girlfriend.
> 
> Not that you're old enough for that stuff.


I should rephrase that .


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> It's also bad cuz u void warranties, and lower the life of the processor or gfx card



well honestly, i don't think chip makers (well maybe intel now) have a way to detect overclocking unless you _fry_ chip.  also, life of a semiconductor is usually tied to voltage and heat.  higher heat and higher voltages tend to kill the chip.  however, semiconductors are expected to last around 10 years, but most people change out chips before then, unless you fry your chip.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 4, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22547 there you go matey.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2007)

Chill out, guys. 

About the whole "they'll know if you overclocked it!" thing. 

It doesn't matter what the manufacturer can and cannot prove, what does matter is the morality of doing such things. Also, if you claim a warranty that you don't deserve, you will only serve to increase the price of current and future products of the company.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you mate


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

Darknova said:


> He's making stuff up to try and validate his arguement...


wanna bet?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> They can tell cuz if a CPU burns up from overheating, it is logged and they will get an error number (i forgot what it was). plus, there are ways to tell if it was overclocked. the CPU logs temps, voltages, etc....



CPU "logs" are temp readings, which can be reproduced in any number of situations including poor airflow or simply a hot climate.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2007)

Need I explain shocked/warning kitten to anyone?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Some cpus log temps/voltages/clock speeds/etc



No they don't.



zekrahminator said:


> It doesn't matter what the manufacturer can and cannot prove, what does matter is the morality of doing such things. Also, if you claim a warranty that you don't deserve, you will only serve to increase the price of current and future products of the company.



I agree completely.  People who RMA parts that have died due to their own overclocking failures deserve to be shot.  They are almost as bad as the people that return parts because they didn't overclock as high as expected.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> It's also bad cuz u void warranties, and lower the life of the processor or gfx card



Do you think that matters 2 or 3 years down the road when it's all obsolete anyways.  The fact of the matter is you burnt up your CPU because you really didn't know what your were doing.  So, yes!  I do agree with your statement, but only pertaining to yourself, and others who are uneducated in terms of overclocking.  Perhaps next time you try OCing you will have accumilated enough knowledge to not let your CPU "burn up".  The fact that you are trying to tell all people, many of whom are far more intelligent than you or I to not OC is simply ridiculous!  I think you need to understand things by educating yourself to the in's and outs, and nuiances of overclocking before you make such broad statements.  Again, if you started the thread to let everyone know that YOU shouldn't overclock, heh no problem, otherwise, you have much more learning to do in areas other than computers.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> No they don't.


YES THEY DO!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Need I explain shocked/warning kitten to anyone?



Yes. Does forumspile know how many times its poor servers have had to load the kitties?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 4, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Need I explain shocked/warning kitten to anyone?



That cat looks like it was ran over by a steam roller


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

I hope all of you overclockers' cpus burn up. and then you will send them to the mnf and try to get them on warranty. then they wont let u cuz they either burnt up, over heated, or something.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2007)

> Does forumspile know how many times its poor servers have had to load the kitties?


Too many . 

Warning kitten is my preferred tool for calming people down in debates such as these that could get heated pretty quickly. 

My next step is the lock, so guys, watch your step. 

If things get really nasty, warning kitten is also my excuse for banning someone on the spot .


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2007)

Btw Zek, I'm pretty sure this guy has been here before, and banned before.  His system specs and "Vista" give it away.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I hope all of you overclockers' cpus burn up. and then you will send them to the mnf and try to get them on warranty. then they wont let u cuz they either burnt up, over heated, or something.



Did you read the post I left a couple posts up?  And my CPU won't burn up because I'm not a moron.  There I said it.  You sir... are a moron.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

Bottom line, millions of people OC, so you're the only one in that rowboat of yours.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> YES THEY DO!



Prove it.



3991vhtes said:


> I hope all of you overclockers' cpus burn up. and then you will send them to the mnf and try to get them on warranty. then they wont let u cuz they either burnt up, over heated, or something.



If any of my CPUs burns up due to overclocking I won't be returning it to the manufactures.  Now if one fails randomly for no reason, I will most certainly send it back to the manufacture, and they will most certainly replace it.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

Haha, his specs are ****!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I hope all of you overclockers' cpus burn up. and then you will send them to the mnf and try to get them on warranty. then they wont let u cuz they either burnt up, over heated, or something.



Ahh unfortunately that wont happen.. because we know what we are doing


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

erocker said:


> His system specs and "Vista" give it away.



I noticed the sig, too, but wasn't quite sure.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> If any of my CPUs burns up due to overclocking I won't be returning it to the manufactures.  Now if one fails randomly for no reason, I will most certainly send it back to the manufacture, and they will most certainly replace it.



A1NET@VERIZON.NET


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

An email address proves what?

If OCing was bad, I doubt this thread would have erupted with replies this quickly. Everytime I refresh there's a new one.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

You really need to upgrade.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2007)

It's the FINAL COUNTDOWN...  Da dada daaaaa  da da dadada!!!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2007)

erocker said:


> Btw Zek, I'm pretty sure this guy has been here before, and banned before.  His system specs and "Vista" give it away.



Who are you suspecting him of being? His IP logs link him to nobody. 

Wait a second...I might know. 

3991vhtes, you're in deep shit if you're the guy I think you are.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 4, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> An email address proves what?



I was wondering that too.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> A1NET@VERIZON.NET



That's hardly proof...don't you have a link to an article on it or something?



GJSNeptune said:


> Everytime I refresh there's a new one.



I see 3 or 4 everytime I refresh


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Who are you suspecting him of being? His IP logs link him to nobody.
> 
> Wait a second...I might know.
> 
> 3991vhtes, you're in deep shit if you're the guy I think you are.



alright, WHO DO U THINK THAT I AM?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

Besides the obvious?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

Darknova said:


> That's hardly proof...don't you have a link to an article on it or something?



hes a computer tech. and i asked him, he said that some cpus log all of that s***


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

How about a link to Intel or AMD's site?

You're 14. You believe everything (except when it's against what you've been told previously).


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

J-Man said:


> You really need to upgrade.


Don't worry about what my computer is now, worry about your mom or something


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> How about a link to Intel or AMD's site?
> 
> You're 14. You believe everything (except when it's against what you've been told previously).


how old are u?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> alright, WHO DO U THINK THAT I AM?



My apologies, I was on a tangent. 

A quick look at the infraction log made you look like the recently temp-banned S^line.

But then I realized, no, S^line's system is better than yours .


----------



## Darknova (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Don't worry about what my computer is now, worry about your mom or something



Now that's just low...


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> hes a computer tech. and i asked him, he said that some cpus log all of that s***



I acutally heard that Intel knows if you have OC'd a returned processor.  He may be correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Ok he's calling out momma's now?! WTF!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 4, 2007)

Is anyone else thinking another RPG?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> how old are u?



I can drive a car and buy a drink. Can't rent a car yet though.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Don't worry about what my computer is now, worry about your mom or something



*Enough*.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2007)

So, ok dude, I think everyone gets your point.  We really shouldn't care.  Book em' Danno.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

J-Man, sry 'bout my comment. no hard feelings.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

Leave him be. He's acting like a complete immature child.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2007)

erocker said:


> So, ok dude, I think everyone gets your point.  We really shouldn't care.  Book em' Danno.



Aye, captain.

And to all of y'all that are about to get an infraction...

Don't you DARE say I didn't warn you.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2007)

> I hope all of you overclockers' cpus burn up. and then you will send them to the mnf and try to get them on warranty. then they wont let u cuz they either burnt up, over heated, or something.



3991vhtes would like to apologize for this post.


----------

